# Is there any difference between (Empty recycle bin) with Shred content with AVG?



## TheUninvited (Oct 7, 2013)

As title says in my recycle bin i got that option and it does the same job so i was wondering if there is any difference between them:?


----------



## Law-II (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi

my understanding is as follows; File in the recycle bin will be as follows:

*Windows*
OriginalFileName.inf {once deleted by windows} riginalFileName.inf with first character missing  with an option to restore the file. This is helpful on occasions if wrong file is deleted as the file can be reconstructed and restored, *once deleted from the recycle bin the file will be stored on the hdd platter and as long as the hdd cluster/sector has not been overwritten a recovery program could be used to fully restore the file.

*AVG*
Avg *should shred the file beyond recognition and write over the hdd cluster/sector where the file was stored. It would make it a lot harder to recover the data without access to some sophisticated hardware recovery tools.

*Edit:* To add some meat to the bone here is a quote from AVG

"AVG File Shredder provides you with an easy way to permanently and securely delete a file, folder or the Recycle Bin contents on your computer. Files deleted using AVG File Shredder cannot be recovered even with the use of advanced disk utilities.
Please note that the option to shred files is not available on locked files, USB drives, flash disks, memory cards, network drives, RAID-enabled systems and SCSI disks. The same is valid for special types of files such as symbolic links, junctions and mount points."

Source - http://www.avg.com/us-en/faq.num-5495

Other members of the TPU community may have more information

atb (all the best)

Law-II


----------



## a_ump (Oct 7, 2013)

How does this compare to ccleaner? and its "clean recycling bin" option?


----------



## Law-II (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi



a_ump said:


> How does this compare to ccleaner? and its "clean recycling bin" option?



My understanding is as follows:

CCleaner bypasses the recycle bin when removing files leaving no easy restore; however empties the existing files from the recycle bin when cleaning. There is an option to securely delete the file/s that CCleaner finds & removes [along the same lines as file shredding] - go to CCleaner Options, Settings; Select: "Secure deletion"

Other members of the TPU community may have more information

atb

Law-II


----------



## Mussels (Oct 7, 2013)

recycle bin deletes it, but doesnt overwrite it. using data recovery tools, the files can potentially be recovered.


these 'shred' options delete it, then over-write where it was on the drive with gibberish making it unrecoverable.


thats it.


----------



## a_ump (Oct 7, 2013)

Mussels said:


> recycle bin deletes it, but doesnt overwrite it. using data recovery tools, the files can potentially be recovered.
> 
> 
> these 'shred' options delete it, then over-write where it was on the drive with gibberish making it unrecoverable.
> ...



seems ccleaner does a better job since it gets rid of everything.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 8, 2013)

a_ump said:


> seems ccleaner does a better job since it gets rid of everything.



that has nothing to do with the OP's questions about the recycle bin?


----------



## a_ump (Oct 8, 2013)

Mussels said:


> that has nothing to do with the OP's questions about the recycle bin?



pretty sure his question was already answered, i was simply speculating on the best of all 3 since the first question was solved. My mistake...


----------

